# Happy stuff



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nothing but good/good news thread. Do not care what.

Mt. Raineer from White pass. Last month.. does not look real when you are close.
And wood, need more wood pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 4, 2020)

Exactly what I need Mike!

The bluebonnets are blooming in the Texas Hill Country

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

My kid in a tree in our backyard, came down for a visit.


 
A squirrel on the grounds of the Alamo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

fishin with the grand kid....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

My new truck....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

delicious homemade syrup. made by me!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

and of course, wb before I go to bed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> My new truck....
> 
> View attachment 183923


very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 4, 2020)

View from my BIL cabin in Utah....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> My new truck....
> 
> View attachment 183923


That's my old truck, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

I wondered about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 4, 2020)

@Mike1950, wood per your request. 

Amboyna




Thuya 


 

YCB


 

Aussie Burls


 

Plane Tree burl


 

HRB


 

Pear Wood


 

Squirrel (OK not wood)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> @Mike1950, wood per your request.
> 
> Amboyna
> View attachment 183929
> ...



Tom, how big is that Pear sculpture? That's incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> I wondered about that.


Not literally, just in appearance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Not literally, just in appearance.



I thought Marc had stolen a pic from you....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 4, 2020)

Tony, I’d guess something like 4’ x 4’, huge really.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's my old truck, lol.



Imagine if it is? It came from Michigan....I'm still waiting on the title to be sent to me. 
Dude, that would be so cool.
It's a 2016....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's my happy stuff.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 5, 2020)

And here's the wood...

Elm



Cherry burl



Don't know

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here's my happy stuff.....
> 
> View attachment 184023


so cute!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And here's the wood...
> 
> Elm
> View attachment 184024
> ...



I’d guess the last one is red mallee or red morrel just because of the ‘rm’ on the labeling

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

I bet yall can guess how happy this made me this AM..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I bet yall can guess how happy this made me this AM..
> 
> View attachment 184052



It makes me happy that it is 3500 miles away from me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I bet yall can guess how happy this made me this AM..
> 
> View attachment 184052




Looks the same on this side of town this morning too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

this view is Kathies new garden- work in progress....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2020)

Got rain here and in the Texas Hill Country. That's really gonna make the flowers pop!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Got rain here and in the Texas Hill Country. That's really gonna make the flowers pop!!
> View attachment 184179 View attachment 184180 View attachment 184181



It's rained here all weekend. I've got to go to Bulverde tomorrow up 281 so I should get to see a bunch of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 5, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Got rain here and in the Texas Hill Country. That's really gonna make the flowers pop!!
> View attachment 184179 View attachment 184180 View attachment 184181


You gotta explain the boots


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 5, 2020)

Broke out of cabin fever!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

My happy place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> It's rained here all weekend. I've got to go to Bulverde tomorrow up 281 so I should get to see a bunch of them.


A lot of these pictures are from north of there on FM1323. Also the Willow City loop (boots). FM1323 is 3 miles north of Johnson City and JC ain’t but 40 miles from Bulverde. Dirt road off FM1323. Make the ride Tony!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Got rain here and in the Texas Hill Country. That's really gonna make the flowers pop!!
> View attachment 184179 View attachment 184180 View attachment 184181



whats with the boots?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> A lot of these pictures are from north of there on FM1323. Also the Willow City loop (boots). FM1323 is 3 miles north of Johnson City and JC ain’t but 40 miles from Bulverde. Dirt road off FM1323. Make the ride Tony!!
> 
> View attachment 184232


I was there for work, couldn't really go anywhere but where I'm supposed to (GPS tracker). There weren't nearly as many bluebonnets to see along the highway as I had hoped for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2020)

jasonb said:


> You gotta explain the boots





ripjack13 said:


> whats with the boots?


That’s along the Willow City Loop. About a 15 mile back road famous for its bluebonnets and wildflowers in the springtime. That section of fence someone stuck a boot on one of the fence posts. Someone else followed suit. The landowner removed them and put up no trespassing sign. Didn’t help. The next year apparently everybody had extra boots. On a good weekend thousandS of cars and motorcycles make that loop for the flowers. I’ve been on it when hundreds of bikes cruise by me. We try to make it now during the week. 
We won’t make it this year due to the virus. 
Go by there in the winter and there’s not a boot to be seen. Go at the end of April and every fence post for miles are booted. Texas no place like her — a whole nother country!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> I was there for work, couldn't really go anywhere but where I'm supposed to (GPS tracker)


 Are you sure it's not an ankle monitor court ordered?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2020)

Here click on this link and go to images

LET ME GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU  (Ahhh cool I did get it linked to the images after all)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 7, 2020)

haven't been in Texas for the wildflowers in years (and years, and years...….); but one of my favorites of the Hill Country. If you don't mind a sappy story...…...I was unable to make it to my Uncle's funeral many years ago; but was back for a visit with my aunt. We were driving around the small town with her son (essentially a generation older than I am) and they went by the cemetery to show me the head stone and...….the bluebonnets growing around his grave. This is in the panhandle, Wellington, TX, and not where the wildflowers are as pretty or numerous as down in the Hill Country; but she was so happy......

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> haven't been in Texas for the wildflowers in years (and years, and years...….); but one of my favorites of the Hill Country. If you don't mind a sappy story...…...I was unable to make it to my Uncle's funeral many years ago; but was back for a visit with my aunt. We were driving around the small town with her son (essentially a generation older than I am) and they went by the cemetery to show me the head stone and...….the bluebonnets growing around his grave. This is in the panhandle, Wellington, TX, and not where the wildflowers are as pretty or numerous as down in the Hill Country; but she was so happy......


Not sappy at all! Cemeteries with bluebonnets are one of my favorites along with views that go on for ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 12, 2020)

Snowing here,3-6 on the ground. All mush but can’t let a good snow go to waste.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Snowing here,3-6 on the ground. All mush but can’t let a good snow go to waste.
> 
> View attachment 184621



At least for me, snow is NOT happy stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2020)

DKMD said:


>


Thank you for that Doc! First I've seen it and I watched them all and I am now one of the 1.6 million subscribers now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 13, 2020)

Pulled a few 7" DBH trees out with the pick-up, they cleaned up well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 13, 2020)

Just in the last couple of days, our neighbor has seen a bobcat and a coyote in our yards. Both rarely seen around here until now. Bald eagles have also arrived at the state park next to us because the Fish and Wildlife people just stocked a large creek running thru the park. Fishermen and women are not social distancing as they line the best pools. Many of the trout being caught measured over 16" long which is fantastic. Eagles seem to know the stocking schedule otherwise we rarely see them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 14, 2020)

Y'all gotta watch this one!! It may have caused my eyes to tear up...just sayin'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

